# Eukanuba National Championship/CH Dawin Spitfire



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Who watched and what did you think? I thought Jetta was gorgeous. Her grooming looked great and I loved her movement. I'm interested in hearing what the more experienced members thought of her. 

Here's her link if you didn't see the show.
http://www.dawinpoodles.com/Spitfire.htm


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I watched it last night too. She was beautiful!!! I was pleased to see a standard poodle winning so well that didn't have so much hair on top of her head that it looked like it would flop over. She had lovely hair but not a ton like I have seen on some. I know some love it that way, but I think there is an "over" amount that just starts taking away from the beauty of the dog instead of adding to it!

I loved the fact that she was a Canadian girl. I thought she was just lovely and I was hoping she would take the BIS, but getting Group 1 at a big deal like that is fabulous!

In fact, I found her so interesting, I looked her up on-line to see where she came from and her background while watching the rest and waiting for the BIS to start.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I looked her up too, lol. I wanted her to take BIS, but I had a feeling it would go to the Scottie or Boxer. I know nothing about Scotties, but being the #1 dog in the country sounds pretty impressive. The Boxer was a beauty and I liked that he/she was owner handled. I noticed there were a lot of owner handlers in general.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I was pleased to see a spoo and a toy win their groups!

Sadie needs to just retire. That is all.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder if Avatar Concord will be soon the top producer of all times ???? I saw soooo many new Chs sired by that magnificent dog !!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I wonder if Avatar Concord will be soon the top producer of all times ???? I saw soooo many new Chs sired by that magnificent dog !!!!!


It will be hard to top King's Champagne Taste. I think he is sire to over 120 champions.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> It will be hard to top King's Champagne Taste. I think he is sire to over 120 champions.


Oh my LOL - a James Brown , 1970's song comes in mind LMAO


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got done watching it, great show! Was so psyched that the toy and standards won in their groups! ^_^ What also caught my eye was the mini schnauzer was from my city! I don't live in a big city at all and thought it was way cool to see a showdog that big from my little city.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there anywhere that I can watch this online?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.akc.org/invitational/200...t_number=2009277101&section=bbe_breed&bvg=300

Go here for the beginning dear Jak  !!! You will see - it is easy to "navigate" - search videos and photos and so on - all should be on this site  !!!!
Let me know if you still have problems - OK !

Have fun  !!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Sheesh - now that I looked at it - it seems they have 2008 videos :smow: Oh boy :doh:

Sorry Jak-buddy - maybe somebody else will have better idea of where to watch it , or at least some private youtube -tid-bits *sigh 

Did you try to look it up Googling :rolffleyes:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL I watched it too, and when the toy was up  the catty catty poodle girl in me came out. 
I said to my husband " thats the sonofabi*** that ran me down in Clemson!" 
its true, he (handler, not the dog) almost knocked me over trying to get to the ring quickly. but its ok. 

The standard was gorgeous, although she didnt show up well on my TV due to my tv being very dark, and she was SOOOOOO black I couldnt really get a good look at her face. 

This may sound wierd, considering I have poodles, and I show poodles, but I was rooting for the collie. for a bitch she had tremendous coat, and she looked really nice. 


Was the handler of the scottie the same handler that won 2 years ago with the seleham ( sp) terrier, Ben?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You can see part of the show here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ0hYm9EX7g

Jetta can be seen about 1:53 minutes in, and the Toy is about 3:06 into the video.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Rock for the link : ))) !!!!:rose:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Was the handler of the scottie the same handler that won 2 years ago with the seleham ( sp) terrier, Ben?


I don't know, it was Gabriel Rangel. He's the same handler she had when she won in Philadelphia last year in November and again in Long Beach in December. If my calculations are correct, this weekend's BIS was her 111th. Sheesh. Give someone else a chance, Sadie old girl. LOL


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

If I only had all the money that it takes to campaign a special with a handler....Id move to canada and get a little farm and live off the grid LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Did anyone else dislike the toy's grooming? I thought it really made him/her look short; the jacket was too big and odd shaped. I had to go look at some toy Poodle sites to be sure but most have much tighter jackets and look taller. The toy in the international comp looked good though and they were from the same breeder.

I thought the Collie was gorgeous too, btw. So glad she beat the GSD!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I was more shocked at the fact that the dog was PINK like bright, smacked butt pink!!! 

thats all I could focus on. and the fact that he shook alot, and when preparing for the down and back it looked like the handler was swinnging him around,just a rushed presentation in general...disappointing. 
Last year the toy at westminster was also pretty ... well I wouldnt have shown him , he had the flattest, most splayed feet I have ever seen on a poodle.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I noticed that too, his face did look irritated.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

So it wasn't just me? I didn't care for the toy's grooming, but I don't really know a lot about show grooming. His little legs reminded me of a centipede.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know how common it is, but our cream Toy turns pink after grooming/brushing too. I liked the Toy, more the energy and personality, I guess, than the grooming. I don't care for the "leaning tower" look on the head. (on any size Poodle for that matter)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought the pom was SO cute when he did his little dance.. though I also did notice that the toys skin was pink, I think white poodles look a lot better with the grey skin.

I also agree that I'm glad the GSD didn't win.. I was so pissed that they gave an explantion for the screwed up topline, they said it makes their head lower to the ground? How the hell does that make sense? That seriously needs to be fixed, the way that dog moved was NOT healthy.

Dawin Spitfire (can't remember her call name, Jetta?) was a gorgeous bitch, and she was dark on my television too and I had to look her up online to actually see her instead of a black blog of dog. Do you think she's wearing wiggies, or is that all her natural hair?

Also, I have a question to ask our showers that has been bugging me. The BIS scottie won 50 grand, I don't remember if she(I think it was a bitch) was owner handled or had a handler, but if she had a handler, how much of that cut would go to the owner/breeder, and how much would go to the handler?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I actually didn't mind the toy's grooming.
I thought it looked a lot better than what you see around.

Thanks for that link Roxy, was great


----------

